# Mazzer super jolly automatic grinder - 1.2kg hopper



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Price Reduction £££££££££

MAZZER SUPER JOLLY AUTOMATIC GRINDER - 1.2KG HOPPER

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/Coffee%20Grinders/mazzer-coffee-grinders

Now *ONLY £460 + VAT*

All the best


----------

